# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Asesorias en Liofilizacion de Flores.

## LIOFILIZACIONONLINE

RAINBOW.jpg*Dr Jorge Rivera Biologo  Universidad de los Andes
Consultor experto en Liofilización No. 725998 Intota Experts http://www.intota.com/expert-consult...998%3Cbr%20/%3 
Especialidad en Biotecnologia Agrícola
Especialidad en Conservacion de Alimentos
Farmacología Vegetal (Plantas Medicinales) Universidad Juan N Corpas
Presidente del Capitulo Colombiano de Liofilización de la ISL-FD International Society of Lyophilization - Freeze Drying Inc. http://www.islyophilization.org/Html...a/Chapter.html http://liofilizaciononlinecolombia.es.tl/
Skype: liofilizaciononline1 jrivera@egresados.uniandes.edu.co
MSN:jorger372@hotmail.com
Móvil 3112128296.
Phone 571 4083940 http://liofilizacion.wordpress.com/  * Temas similares: manejo de flores Inmortalizacion de Flores por Liofilizacion y metodos quimicos ! Liofilizacion de Frutas en Peru. Liofilizacion de Pescado,y demas frutos del Mar Curso para Liofilizacion de Frutas y Verduras,Asesoria ,venta de equipos de Liofilizacion

----------

